# Bat house near bee hive?



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting up a bat house for insect control. Given that the two operate at totally different times of day, I'm not too concerned.

Does anyone else see any potential issues with this?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't have a problem with them. I'm adding more this summer if I ever get into the shop.


----------



## Throttlebender (Mar 30, 2010)

I just put one up but have no idea how long or if any bats will take up residence. I know we have them around but I hope they'll like this house I put up.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

got tons of bats in bat houses, that overlook my bee hives.

You are correct bats operate at different times,

no issues for me

setting up more bat houses


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

pokerman11 said:


> got tons of bats in bat houses, that overlook my bee hives.
> 
> You are correct bats operate at different times,
> 
> ...


I'm curious - What design are you using?

What's your reason for setting them up and having so many?

How high up are they?

Do they help with insect/skeeter control?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes please post a link to the plans. I also need more to eat those pesky bugs.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

Bats; the only mammals to have achieved powered flight! Our Little Brown Bat can eat up to 600 mosquitoes in one hour. Unfortunately, because of habitat destruction and indiscriminate use of pesticides, approximately 40% of native bat species in the U.S. are endangered. I'm all about putting bat houses up!

This is a great post. :applause:


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

i got one up with about 12 residents that i know of about 100 feet from the hives.


----------



## Throttlebender (Mar 30, 2010)

So for you guys that have bats living in the houses, how long did it take for them to move in and did you do anything to make it more inviting?


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Just don't buy any that were made at Arkham.:lpf:


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is some pics of the design that works well for me.

http://picasaweb.google.com/jpwiggo/BatHouse?feat=directlink


I've seen some designs on the net and they look easy to build, but for me my wife always seems to get me one for Father's day or my birthday, so have not yet had to make one. The thin houses with hardware cloth or plastic window screen attached to the back wall work the best for me. You can see the design I'm using in the pics. I put my houses 10-20 feet high, on the WEST side of the field, facing the EAST.

I live 150yards from a Bog (swamp) and bitting bugs are the worst here, we have tried everything - and the best solution is bats. The bats come out at dusk, and take care of business.

I'm in NE Ohio in my area we get eastern pipistrelle. After a bat house is up - sometimes they move in that year, but generaly it takes a year or two before bats move in. Often it starts with a single bat, and then the following year there is a full house. I don't know if it helps but I 'seed' a new house with some guano from the other houses. I figure a little smell helps the solitary bats find a new home. If anybody wants a teaspoon or two of guano - PM me your address - I'll drop you a bit in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a street light near some of my hives that collects a few bees at night, along with the porch lights... but when the bats move into the bat houses in the summer, the bats take care of those few "party girls" (as I call them) which keeps the neighbors happier (no more bees at their porch lights).

I don't think the hives ever miss the few bees the bats do get, and I think most of those bees were doomed anyway.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Couple of links of interest:

http://www.batcon.org/index.php/get-involved/install-a-bat-house.html

PLANS:
http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/er/publications/bat_house/pdfs/BatHouseDirections.pdf

BM


----------

